# استعمال كلمة لماذا ليس كأداة استفهام



## jacoub

تحية طيبة أيها الأصدقاء
هل يجوز استعمال كلمة لماذا في جملة خبرية مهما كان نوعها. مثل هذه: لقد عرف المعلم لماذا ذهب الطلاب. أو: هل تعلمون لماذا نتصرف نحن بهذا الاسلوب؟
فعندما أبحث عن هذا السؤال في موقع المعاني فلا يوجد ذكر لهذه الحالة، علما أنني قد رأيتها في كثير من الكتب. إن كان ذلك، هل يمكنكم أعطائي المصدر الذي يدعم هذا الاستعمال؟

مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Abu Talha

بحثت عن المطلوب فوجدت بعض الآثار ثبت فيها هذا الاستعمال. ها هي ذه:

1. قَالَ لَهُ : هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لِمَاذَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ الذُّبَابَ ؟
2. عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ ، أَنّ النَّبِيَّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ ارْتَقَى الْمِنْبَرَ فَأَمَّنَ ، ثَلاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ، ثُمَّ قَالَ : " هَلْ تَدْرُونَ لِمَاذَا أَمَّنْتُ ؟
3. فَقَالَ لَهُمَا ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ " مَنِ اغْتَسَلَ فَهُوَ أَحْسَنُ وَأَطْهَرُ ، وَسَأُخْبِرُكُمْ لِمَاذَا بَدَأَ الْغُسْلُ

مع أني لا أتأكد صحة أيّ من هذه الآثار, يبدو لي أن هذا الاستعمال لا بأس به.


----------



## jacoub

شكرا جزيلا يا صديقي على تعبك ومساعدتك لي، أنا أيضا لم أجد أي مصدر لقواعد اللغة العربية التي تذكر فيها إجمالا استعمال أدوات الاستفهام في جمل خبرية مثل هذه الجملة: سأزورك متى سنحت لي الفرصة. ولكن حتما يوجد مصدر لهذه الأمور ولكنني لم أعثر عليه بعد.

والسلام عليك


----------



## Xence

سلام

  هذا أسلوب معروف في اللغة العربية ، يدعى _أسلوب الاستفهام غير المباشر_ ، وبالضبط _الاستفهام الشكلي_

لمزيد من المطالعة حول الموضوع ، يمكن مراجعة هذه الوثيقة






.​


----------



## jacoub

شكرا جزيلا يا صديقي على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------

